# Unarmed W Springfield officers guarding bus station



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

*Commission: No guns for Peter Pan bus station guards*
_By Associated Press, 6/19/2003 11:57 _

SPRINGFIELD, Mass. (AP) There won't be any gun-toting guards at the Peter Pan bus station in downtown Springfield.

The city's police commission last month granted the bus company's security staff power to arrest people and carry batons, handcuffs and pepper spray. But the board said Wednesday it won't reconsider its decision to prevent the guards from holstering firearms.

Peter Pan officials insist passengers aren't in danger at the terminal, but they say having armed guards would increase safety.

''Bus terminals are notorious for the types of people who hang around them,'' said Christopher Crean, Peter Pan's director of safety. ''This is somewhat of a turf war area between the gangs. Gang members think differently when they see an armed guard.''

Crean said it's cheaper for Peter Pan to hire its own security staff than to have a Springfield police officer guard the terminal. He said the company's guards are West Springfield police officers.

''They're not Joe Schmo from down the street,'' he said.

Police Chief Paula Meara said there was too much potential for confusion. She said officers working undercover at the bus station might be mistaken for criminals, adding that it would be unwise to identify undercover officers.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Anyone know anything about this security company? Are these officers West Springfield FT or are they the "very specials" that work the big E :shifty:


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

It is actualy in Springfield not West Springfield. The Security Company is Arrow Security. Owned and operated from a former PO from Springfield (John Debarge. He left the Dept many years ago. They are a local company that is also the lowest paying private security company in Western Mass.

http://www.arrowsecurity.com/


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Not to be t: , but I seem to be hearing more and more about these kooks. Is there some kind of epidemic in this state? Is the number of these nutty sparkies on the rise? Or at least the ones that are thankfully caught... :huh: :s


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Check out this car on EBAY that is being sold in New Bedford, police package with 19 stobes 2003 interceptor. Crazy

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6227&item=2420044140


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

Anybody run the plate yet??? :sly:


----------

